# improving Amazon recommendations



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I feel dumb asking this but....is there a way, when you go to the 'improve your recommendations' page on the Amazon website, to limit the list to books only? I like to rate the books I read (mostly as a way of reminding myself what I've read and what I haven't) but since getting prime I've also been purchasing quite a few household items which is more convenient than running out to the store myself in the icy snowy weather. It's becoming a hassle having to look through all the cleaning supplies, etc. in the list to get to the books. Is there a simple way to just view books only? Cuz I haven't found it yet.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

No, but if you click on your recommendations on the left side there is a selector that you can pick any category.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can go to 'edit your browsing history' and remove anything you don't want included for purposes of recommending stuff to you.  I do that every few weeks.

On my home page it's near the bottom . . . . .there's a link to click next to thumbnails of items I've browsed lately.


----------

